# How much to feed a three months old puppy?



## Acejin

Hi,

I have a german shepherd puppy, he is nearly 3 months old and Im a bit stumped on how much to feed him. I would like to know how much to feed him on a normal basis, If you could give me the amounts for a puppy that would be great. 

I feed him with Acana large breed puppy food and I looked at the table on the bag and if I read correctly the info I have to feed him 370 grams per day - Is this a normal amount?

I look forward to your comments,
Thanks!


----------



## Acejin

Thanks for your HELP!


----------



## robk

I had been wondering the same thing. Mine is 12 weeks old today. I feed 1 heaping cup in the morning (probably about 1 & 1/4 cups) and the same in the evening. I feed taste of the wild all life stages and the bag says I should be feeding 3 cups. A couple of days ago I upped his amount by 1/2 a cup per feeding and he had a hard time finishing with out taking breaks so I backed him back down again. I know it would be better to feed three times a day at this age but my wifes and I's schedules do not allow it as we work during the day. He seams to be doing well with this amount, has good body weight and growing so I will leave it there for a while.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Feeding Puppies

Please read the bag on the TOTW after reading that information - I am doubting that it is suitable for puppies. 

There is also information on amounts but adjusting it by eye is often what you need to do to keep the pup lean and avoid overfeeding diarrhea.


----------



## Acejin

According to the bag I have to feed the puppy at about 370g but I think that quantity is not enough, Or am I wrong?

I divide the meals to three times a day and the quantity of each meal is about 400g - The puppy finishes his meal in two minutes, Does this mean that the amount is not enough and I should add food?

Thank you so much for your help, I`m really appreciate it!


----------



## kr16

Acejin said:


> According to the bag I have to feed the puppy at about 370g but I think that quantity is not enough, Or am I wrong?
> 
> I divide the meals to three times a day and the quantity of each meal is about 400g - The puppy finishes his meal in two minutes, Does this mean that the amount is not enough and I should add food?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, I`m really appreciate it!


Timing means nothing on hunger and if he still seems hungry its cause most will eat until they explode. try to slow him down, they make bowls for that or use a flat plate that works great.

I gave my pup 3/4 of a cup 3 xs a day until he hit 15 weeks now he is at 1 cup 3x's a day, he is 18 weeks yesterday. We give him in between meals a tablespoon of a good quality canned food.

He gets fed a crushed handful at a time on a plate due to his non chewing and tendency to bloat up at times. Less food is safer than to much food. 

Be your own judge based on his poops, how he looks, how he acts. How his stomach looks after he eats. Heavy isnt good either for a pup. The bags tell you to over feed this way they can sell more. Water before and after feeding can cause bloat. Kibble expands, water can make it worse. All things do not apply to every dog they are all different. My last few GSD's could eat all day had a rock for a stomach, this one is sensitive and has to be watched.


----------



## kr16

robk said:


> I had been wondering the same thing. Mine is 12 weeks old today. I feed 1 heaping cup in the morning (probably about 1 & 1/4 cups) and the same in the evening. I feed taste of the wild all life stages and the bag says I should be feeding 3 cups. A couple of days ago I upped his amount by 1/2 a cup per feeding and he had a hard time finishing with out taking breaks so I backed him back down again. I know it would be better to feed three times a day at this age but my wifes and I's schedules do not allow it as we work during the day. He seams to be doing well with this amount, has good body weight and growing so I will leave it there for a while.


 
As Jean said research this forum and especially about TOTW and puppies.


----------



## sable123

This is like feeding a newborn. A 3 month old should be allowed to eat until JUST full three times a day.

Just full means when they pause, yawn, stretch, walk away from the bowl, any number of body language clues.

That is the best anyone can explain it. Trying to figure out whether a 12 week old is at proper weight is very hard.

They are growing so fast at this age that you should let the dog tell you when it is full. Measuring food is not a good idea at this age.

Puppies will eat beyond being just full so that is when you stop.

Someone above said water before and after eating causes bloat. That is totally incorrect. There is no correlation between water drinking and bloat. Water should be available at all times. Kibble expansion has nothing to do with bloat and most dog foods don't expand that much anymore.

Also don't wet kibble at this age. The dry kibble slows the pace of eating and that is something you want the dog to learn. If your puppy eats fast, then use a large kibble food.


----------



## Acejin

Thank you for your answers!

sable123 - You're kind of contradicts the way of feeding by kr16.

If I will not place limits to feed the dog until he was seven, I could easily reach a daily amount of 1kg - Does that make sense?
At the moment I feed him three times a day, each meal contains a cup and a half which is 450g.

I really have to feed him more than that amount because he's still hungry?

Thanks!


----------



## kr16

Acejin said:


> Thank you for your answers!
> 
> sable123 - You're kind of contradicts the way of feeding by kr16.
> 
> If I will not place limits to feed the dog until he was seven, I could easily reach a daily amount of 1kg - Does that make sense?
> At the moment I feed him three times a day, each meal contains a cup and a half which is 450g.
> 
> I really have to feed him more than that amount because he's still hungry?
> 
> Thanks!


yep it sure does, but I got my info off of this forum and this link. 

Bloat in Dogs

So who am I to argue if this is totally incorrect as per sable. I am far from an expert.

Also just google avoiding bloat in dogs and most of them say what I copied. 

Do a kibble test take a cup of kibble and add a cup of water to it and watch how it expands. Leave it overnight, its pretty impressive how it expands.

And my dog eats to fast he doesnt chew, why would I use a large kibble that would be harder and take longer to digest? 

Every dog is different so its hard to say what works for me will work for you or anyone else.


----------

